# Social Category > General Chat Forum >  Please Take NOTE âWARNING some may find this post disturbingâ

## insulin

First of Rape is utterly inhuman thing to do to any person and why our government tolerate rapist is beyond my understanding. I bring this to the table because another young girl had to wake up in a ditch some ware not remembering anything other than the pain in her physical body.  :Frown: 

I was mailed this story by a friend and apparently the facts are the following: First of the stalker drugged her using Progesterex that is used to sterilize large animals. The effects of this drug are permanent and she will never be able to have children ever. Secondly they use Rohypnol to subdue the victim. 

What aggravates me so damn much is the fact that these people and yes there where 5 of them just keeps on getting away with it!  :Mad:  The police are as always totally useless to do anything!  :Mad:  

So Please to all girls and boys, donât accept a drink from a stranger and always go out in large groups and make sure you have a sober friend or two to keep an eye on all of you. Better yet just party at home it is cheaper the music is better and you are among friends...  

Secondly why are these drugs not being monitored and controlled! THIS is not a new thing IT IS NOT! So why the hell is there no control over these drugs?!    :Confused:   :Mad:

----------

Dave A (20-Apr-09)

----------


## Dave A

It's not just rape. Overseas these drugs are used to rob too.

Hearing about a 60 year old man refusing to accept an opened drink from the bartender in Spain really drove the point home to me - This is serious and it's everywhere.

----------


## garthu

I agree on the drug control, but the reality, little effect as per usual. Take the "2 step" used for dogs which i think is controlled but available anywhere.

It's the criminal themself we have to solution. Take away the drug, something else will be used. Stories of Carb cleaner sprayed into a room, a CD being burnt (although i seriously doubt the truth there, if someone could shed a scientific theory to that it would be great like what chemical is in the CD that makes you sleep). So do we also make CD's carried around illegal - sure silly argument, but same potential effect. A poilce force that can cope and actually do forensics, put them away.

----------

